# Photos from the 10th Annual Western PA Cigar Crawl



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is the URL for my photos from last Saturday's Western Pennsylvania Cigar Crawl. It was a great time!

There are pics from Friday's pre-crawl events as well as pics from the crawl itself.

Here's the URL:

http://picasaweb.google.com/DianeOship/WPCC2008


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pics! Thanks for posting. One of my life's ambitions is to do this crawl.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are awesome pictures!! it looks like such a blast!!! i would love to do something like that!!! Penn. here i come!!!!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the idea of a busload of drunks smoking it up!!! Great pics!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Looks like good times!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome pics! Hopefully I can get up there and do the crawl sometime... Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks like a great time!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

A bus load of drunken cigar smokers. my kind of crowd.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Not only do you get the bus trip to the area cigar shops, but the trip includes lunch, dinner, giveaways, and an end of the night prize drawing. I probably got around 15-20 free cigars as well as some cutters and other stuff. And all the shops run specials for crawl attendees. For example, at one shop they had all Colibri lighters on sale at 40% off. I picked up the QTR-988 (with built in V-cutter). The sticker price was $90, and I got it for $54. Most places also offered 10 - 20% off all purchases. One place ran a special where if you bought a box of cigars you could purchase a $75 humidor for $25!

Also, your Crawl fee includes beverages and snacks on the bus. There were mixed drinks, beer and soft drinks flowing all day long. And the veteran crawlers spend the day hazing the newbies. It was a blast!


----------



## Ralfy Gee (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey! That's me sitting next to Robin!
Thanks for pictures! It was a great day!
Hmm, I forget...How many hands did that Nub sign go through before Vince got it back?? i think seven ..?
It really was a great time. Always enjoy doing Rob's events. Next is the BBQ at Slippery Rock Cigars. I'll be there!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I think you;re right, it was seven. How did Vince end up with it twice? I forget how that went. Nice of Tom L. to take that beef stick from Dennis. All in all it was a great time. How many events of Rob's is this for you Ralphy? You did the Herf & Nog back in January, right? I did the 2nd birthday party last November and now the Cigar Crawl. The Cigar BQ is up in the air right now since that's my wife's birthday.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Ralfy glad to see you here!!


----------



## Ralfy Gee (Jul 5, 2007)

Hiya Mark.. 
The second time Vince got it was because ...I forgot his name, but anyway, he gave it to Vince.
I've been to the BBQ, the Herf n Nog, and the Crawl. I'll be at the BBQ in July


----------



## Ralfy Gee (Jul 5, 2007)

Yo Rick! 

Glad to hear from you! 
Hopew all is well with you and the family.. I'll be out there in July for the BBQ. Looking forward to seing you that weekend. 
Be safe!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Arwe either of you planning on hitting the Blowin' Smoke Birthday Party next month (11/8)? Dave and I are heading down for the event. If you're going to be threre Ralphy, I'll have Dave bring along his photos of his cars. He's looking now at a 75 Camaro and and 74 MG that I put him on to.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

My fav. picture was the picture of the onion rings! (figures I would look at the food and overlook the cigars)


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Those onion rings WERE phenomenal, as was all the food at Quaker Steak & Lube.

If you look at the pictures from Friday night at Quaker Steak and Lube, then listen to the Blowin' Smoke podcast that was recorded later that night (show #60 available at http://www.burghherfers.com/podcast.html) you can tell JUST HOW MUCH we all had to drink!


----------

